# Can people really use your IP address to find out what websites you visit?



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

On another forum *cough bb.com* had some lovely bloke tell me that 'the roids are getting to you, pro tip don't keep the same ip address when signing up to steroid forums mate  '

Now I don't know if he was just winding me up. No discussion of AAS is allowed on there, I've never mentioned cycles to another member on there either. He may have just said it and been lucky (as I am on cycle and obviously this forum is the only other 'steroid' forum I use.)

Can the more tech-savvy guys help me out here, I absolutely hate the idea of random strangers being able to gather so much info about me from my IP.... that could be life ruining if they latch onto work related websites etc.

Oh and please try and keep the porn website jokes to the minimum haha


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes and no. Unless you have requested a static IP address, your ISP will assign you a dynamic address which tends to change every time you connect. In the old days of dial-up that meant you had a different address pretty much every online session. However, with broadband, you're address will generally only change when you reboot or disconnect and reconnect your router as the connection is always on, even if you're not actively using it.


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, simply deleting your goat porn isn't enough, they know what you're up to!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

ISP know everything you have looked up for the last 6 months. Required by law.

The average Joe on a forum? Not a chance unless he has access to your machine either remotely or in person.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Zola said:


> ISP know everything you have looked up for the last 6 months. Required by law.
> 
> The average Joe on a forum? Not a chance unless he has access to your machine either remotely or in person.


Not true. You can get the ip of anyone that's pmed you.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Your isp has a record of what ip address you had at what time yes.

However, you would have to be up to some pretty bad Sh1t for them to even monitor your online activities.

If you were visiting sites related to terrorist activity, child pornography, or other equally fuked up stuff they would....

Steroid forums? - you got more chance of getting in trouble for throwing a sweet wrapper on the ground these days.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Zola said:


> ISP know everything you have looked up for the last 6 months. Required by law.
> 
> The average Joe on a forum? Not a chance unless he has access to your machine either remotely or in person.


This is what I was thinking.

Assuming I have no trojans and what not (am quite careful about this), wouldn't he have to hack into my ISP to have any chance of obtaining my browsing history?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Man ISPs have everything backed up for 6 months.

Mobile phone operators keep all your call logs as well for the last 6 months.

They are obliged to do it in case it needs to be used in a criminal case.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I think he's calling your bluff and trying to give it the big'un.

Is it not more likely he's also aware of this forum and your username maybe?


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> On another forum *cough bb.com* had some lovely bloke tell me that 'the roids are getting to you, pro tip don't keep the same ip address when signing up to steroid forums mate  '
> 
> Now I don't know if he was just winding me up. No discussion of AAS is allowed on there, I've never mentioned cycles to another member on there either. He may have just said it and been lucky (as I am on cycle and obviously this forum is the only other 'steroid' forum I use.)
> 
> ...


1) Steroid forums are not illegal (only sites that sell, in UK and US etc and mentioning specific sources can land you and the board in trouble)

2) A hacker can illegally obtain anything they can access form your computer via your IP address, why they would care about your steroid discussions is beyond me.

3) Your ISP and he police are not legally allowed to see what you do over the internet unless they have good suspicion that you are doing illegal activity. Same principle of needing a warrant to search a property, but even still if the police have been tipped off that you are doing illegal stuff they will take your computer from you rather than accessing you over the internet.

4) BB.com is troll central, it's not just isolated to misc.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Welsh76 said:


> Yes, simply deleting your goat porn isn't enough, they know what you're up to!!


thought you welsh were into sheep.. learn something new every day


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Yep it's logged.... But unless your already up to something that you shouldn't be (online fraud for example) it would sit as unused data.

Granted, there is so much stored data on everyone these days it's easy to catch a criminal a lot of the time, but they tend to go after the most serious ones.

Ie terrorism, horrific porn, credit card fraud etc.


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Yep it's logged.... But unless your already up to something that you shouldn't be (online fraud for example) it would sit as unused data.
> 
> Granted, there is so much stored data on everyone these days it's easy to catch a criminal a lot of the time, but they tend to go after the most serious ones.
> 
> Ie terrorism, horrific porn, credit card fraud etc.


They only usually monitor traffic volume and like you say if they are aware of illegal activity. They can't just delve in and have a look.


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> thought you welsh were into sheep.. learn something new every day


You get bored with sheep and move onto more hardcore stuff! Being with sheep just doesn't feel naughty anymore!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Yep it's logged.... But unless your already up to something that you shouldn't be (online fraud for example) it would sit as unused data.
> 
> Granted, there is so much stored data on everyone these days it's easy to catch a criminal a lot of the time, but they tend to go after the most serious ones.
> 
> Ie terrorism, horrific porn, credit card fraud etc.


Do you have a link to examples of "horrific porn"? Ta


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do you have a link to examples of "horrific porn"? Ta


Hahaha, I'm sure there is some pretty f*cked up stuff out there a lot more twisted then I care to think about..

Type what you wanna see into google


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

you can always use a tor browser whitch alows you to connect through an alternate ip address to yours, if they try and look it up it sends them around the world and loses your feed (https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Hahaha, I'm sure there is some pretty f*cked up stuff out there a lot more twisted then I care to think about..
> 
> Type what you wanna see into google


My fiance put content control on my phone, she smart woman.

I can see thumbnails on google images and softcore stuff on dailymotion but thats it.

The terrible things i would do to have an hours pass on redtube. Jesus christ.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Never mind IP addresses and Pm's.

Just from posting on this site I can 95% guarantee I can tell you your exact location.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> My fiance put content control on my phone, she smart woman.
> 
> I can see thumbnails on google images and softcore stuff on dailymotion but thats it.
> 
> The terrible things i would do to have an hours pass on redtube. Jesus christ.


She smart woman,you dumb man. 

Only joking fella


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Never mind IP addresses and Pm's.
> 
> Just from posting on this site I can 95% guarantee I can tell you your exact location.


So can I. You are from Nottingham. My spy skills are strong :thumbup1:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

But im willing to call you on that one. Tell me where I am right now.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

squatthis said:


> But im willing to call you on that one. Tell me where I am right now.


You are either in front of a laptop/pc or a smartphone.

Am I right?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You are either in front of a laptop/pc or a smartphone.
> 
> Am I right?


Not my exact location though. I was closer with my guess of yours.

Try again.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sheffield or Chesterfield

And you are miles off with mine at the moment


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

how can you tell where someone is rather than read their profile?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

doggy said:


> how can you tell where someone is rather than read their profile?


I find asking is best bet


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Not my exact location though. I was closer with my guess of yours.
> 
> Try again.


Were you not exactly in front of either before when I mentioned it?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Were you not exactly in front of either before when I mentioned it?


Nope, tablet


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate there is nothing illegal about viewing steroid forums


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> *My fiance put content control on my phone, she smart woman.*
> 
> I can see thumbnails on google images and softcore stuff on dailymotion but thats it.
> 
> The terrible things i would do to have an hours pass on redtube. Jesus christ.


Are you serious??? Thats a bit much don't you think. I wonder who wears the pants in your relationship:rolleye: lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> My fiance put content control on my phone, she smart woman.
> 
> I can see thumbnails on google images and softcore stuff on dailymotion but thats it.
> 
> The terrible things i would do to have an hours pass on redtube. Jesus christ.


haha if you have a home computer things like ccleaner is good for things like this .but then it will be why you deleting the history from our computer so its a no win situation from my experience :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

RDS said:


> 1)
> 
> 4) BB.com is troll central, it's not just isolated to misc.


 this


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

HDU said:


> this


The Misc is a terrible forum. I left it after getting banned by a power tripping moderator on there (won't bother naming names) but the moderation is horrendous and the overall community is utter shi1e. I used to visit it a lot back in 2008 and I took it for what it was, a lot of lighthearted fun. Now it's just a hate filled place for a lot of idiots to vent their insecurities. Only spent a short while browsing UK-M and can already tell how much better it is.

I think the Misc has become what it has due to poor moderation... mods really are ****holes on there. But I'm not bitter haha.


----------



## callie1101 (Jan 6, 2013)

someone said they have a certain website. they use their credit card and they type in an ip, and it searches for exact personal info. i have verizon fios, and i dont know if this is possible or not, but i am very much panicing. if someone could please tell me how the heck to protect myself. this is so creepy. i killed someone on a game and they lost their stuff, and they said they would try to find me using their credit card, on a website, to find personal info on me!! I have dynamic ip but i tried changing it..it wont change daily...:/ so now im panicing!!! Help!


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

callie1101 said:


> someone said they have a certain website. they use their credit card and they type in an ip, and it searches for exact personal info. i have verizon fios, and i dont know if this is possible or not, but i am very much panicing. if someone could please tell me how the heck to protect myself. this is so creepy. i killed someone on a game and they lost their stuff, and they said they would try to find me using their credit card, on a website, to find personal info on me!! I have dynamic ip but i tried changing it..it wont change daily...:/ so now im panicing!!! Help!


http://www.comodo.com/home/browsers-toolbars/browser.php

Use this internet provider changes your IP address for you so no1 can track you and keeps all your security safe 

Internet explorer 9, Firefox & Google chrome are ok but not the safest..

Also what anti virus do you use?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Use Tor so your IP is not shown, but it's easy to get someones location with it.

Dunno how you can get an ip from a forum tho...


----------



## callie1101 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use my ipod.. Can they find personal info abt me..? Thru ip


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> On another forum *cough bb.com* had some lovely bloke tell me that 'the roids are getting to you, pro tip don't keep the same ip address when signing up to steroid forums mate  '
> 
> Now I don't know if he was just winding me up. No discussion of AAS is allowed on there, I've never mentioned cycles to another member on there either. He may have just said it and been lucky (as I am on cycle and obviously this forum is the only other 'steroid' forum I use.)
> 
> ...


Maybe Lorian was on BB.com and was trolling you


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

AnotherLevel said:


> On another forum *cough bb.com* had some lovely bloke tell me that 'the roids are getting to you, pro tip don't keep the same ip address when signing up to steroid forums mate  '
> 
> Now I don't know if he was just winding me up. No discussion of AAS is allowed on there, I've never mentioned cycles to another member on there either. He may have just said it and been lucky (as I am on cycle and obviously this forum is the only other 'steroid' forum I use.)
> 
> ...


Apple?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's the thing - you're thinking into this way more than you should be. It's very unlikely he has access to your computer. Forum nerds like to pretend they have 'information' on you and often like to make you think they have some secret ability to be able to track you across the Internet and bring up all your details.

Was this person a Moderator on the forum? If he is a Moderator on both, then he might be able to see your IP address as this information is often available. If so, and he was a Moderator on the other site too, then he could have just matched up the IP addresses that way.

It'll be forum specific, he'll have linked you up based on very limited information that he's matched from both forums. He won't have a clue what other websites you visit, so don't worry about them finding out your work sites, etc. That's exactly what that kind of comment on a forum is designed to do, make you worry.


----------

